# The HOLY S*** YOU LUCKED OUT BIG TIME. I WISH THAT WAS ME thread



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

*The HOLY S*** YOU LUCKED OUT BIG TIME. I WISH I WERE YOU thread*

Just curious - What is the sickest deal that you've ever lucked into in order to score a huge discount on something you really wanted? (snowboard related of course) I'm sure people have gotten crazy lucky and have come across something super marked down that shouldn't have been.

Figure this thread could at least pass some time for us over here in the middle of the snow-less east coast.

I'll start...

2 years ago i was looking for a new pair of goggles for the upcoming season. I reallllyyyy loved the specs on the Electric EG2 so i decided to pick a pair up. I found an eastern mountain sports near my work and decided to see what they had. I called over and the manager told me that they had a bunch.

I went over after work and told the manager that i was the one who called. He remembered me right away. He was about to leave for the day and yelled over to someone else to help me out and for no reason at all and told them to "toss him 20% off of his purchase." - sickkk

So they start showing me a bunch of EG2 goggles that were out on a table and they were all like $150-175. I figured couldnt pass up the deal so i figured ehhhh why not. Found a pair i liked and almost bought em before i realized they had a glass display with more Electrics.

I noticed a single pair of black and white mixed EG2 goggles mixed in with all EG1's so i checked em out. The tag said $95. I was confused so i asked the sales guy why they were so cheap. He goes "O. well theyre supposed to be $160... but if you get them i'll do it for $95 plus the 20% on top." 

SOLD!

Brand new EG2 goggles in a sick colorway for only like $75... i also threw in some RED phones. couldn't let that 20% go to waste 

sorry that this was lengthy as hell.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

So basically, you divided by zero?


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

Nefarious said:


> So basically, you divided by zero?


??????????


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I hear you on the lack of snow man... shittaaaaay.

Don't know if this counts, but a few years back I got really lucky while checking out Brociety.com one week... anyone remember that awesome site?

Scored a pair of previous year Burton SLX boots for $200 (like 550 retail?), and a pair of previous year CO2 bindings for $150 (around 300 retail?)

The following week, I was looking around dogfunk.com, and found found some sick Burton AK outerware at 65% off or something like that. I snagged the last jacket in inventory. All the haters can suck it, I got a sick gore-tex jacket and pants for $300 total.

Yeah I dumped $650 on all burton gear, but it woulda cost around 1500 if you bought it in a shop...

Now I have some pro-deals from instructing and from some friends in the biz, but back then, I would have been psyched for anything I didn't have to pay full price for. EPIC FIND!


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

FacePlant4Free said:


> ??????????


Via Wikapedia "Relatedly, "divide by zero" is a common internet meme referencing this impossibility; depictions of successfully doing so imply a warping or breakdown of known physics."


Deals like that don't happen often.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

well good thing i wasnt asking people to post about times they paid full price. this thread would never end.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

60% off seasons pass. Its called 'doing it early'.

Not as quite a spectacular as a story i recently heard where boarder purchases 3 day pass for resort, later calls in to 'upgrade' to season pass ($1750). Operator says "that's now done for you", boarder says thanks, hangs up. Goes gets pass printed, checks account, all ok. No transaction $, no nothing, just a seasons pass for 3 day price.

Rookie phone op on that one me thinks.

Yup, I WISH I WERE YOU...


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Mine wasn't snowboard related but I passed a yard sale 2 years ago. An older couple sold all sorts of stuff, including a mint condition Technics 1210 MK2 turntable (which is THE DJ turntable and retailed for around $400 at this time). The husband told me that his son had gone off to college and they were getting rid of his stuff to transform his room into a gym room. Just out of curiosity I asked the price for the turntable and nearly choked when they said "meh... let's say $25." I gave him $40 because he didn't have any change. Still a pretty good deal though


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a bit of a hobby flipping bicycles, snowboards, and various other variosities. I have made ok side money doing it.. but my best snowboard flip was a few years ago I bought a metric shitton of Oakley A frames for 30$ each off Whisky Militia. They were not supposed to ship them to Canada but somehow I snuck through without having to use a package receiver (now they have it all auto deny you). I resold every goggle for $110 locally.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

this year...free new reload drake bindings, 2x minty drake f60's $15 and $25, minty ride tomcats $30, avy shovel $15, probe $4, 15/15k new hot pink snow pants $80, OR gortex mitts $20, 4 sets (2 sets collapsible) of ski poles $10 for all; past 5 years...season pass for 60% off; last year free charlie slasher 164 (gift from the kids); 2 years ago, 32 focus boas ridden once $49, option powder board 162 $50 and gnu mtx groomer board 155 $30.


----------



## DethKookie (Nov 17, 2011)

A little different, but still way lucky...I won a season pass to our local mountain (SnowBowl-MT) on the radio station this morning!! It's worth over $700!!


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Free FLUX bindings. Yea. You wish you were me.  I don't have any really good stories, but these are pretty interesting!


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

shit i wish i had the free season pass. thats crazy


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

I know someone that owns a ski/board shop and was able to score 30% off a 2012 Burton Hero with Cartel's and Nike ZF1's.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I bought a Guy's complete setup for $200. That included the following items in virtually like new condition:

165 Arbor Element
Large Burton Cartels
DC boots
Smith Goggles


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

so many:
I bought a set of brand new tire chains on ebay , but they arrived without the described bungee/tighteners...so she refunded my money and just said to keep the chains. Free.

I bought a pair of brand new Rome Targas in 2008 for $113...and sold them 2 days ago for $122. I basically got paid $9 to ride them for 3 seasons (does that mean I'm sponsored?)

I just bought a used 2012 bataleon evil twin for $275 + free ship (they retail for $450). It was supposedly only ridden 2 days and in "mint condition", but I haven't received it yet...


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought a 2011 lib tech Dark Series never used for $300, its in mint, mint condition.

When i was 12 i went to bootlegger to buy a sweater. I get to the till and the lady scans it, comes up as 1 penny. She explained it had something to do with being in stock for so long and having multiple sales on it. No one at school believed me I payed .01 of a dollar for it until i brought the receipt.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I started a website and shit just keeps coming to my door. True Story. Anyone want to buy a website?


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

Won my first board in a raffle at the local co-op, decent K2 entry level board that was my size although it was a wide. Got 3 good years out of it.

My GF got an unused 2 year old Arbor Element 161 for me off of Craigslist, I guess the guy had been given a bunch of boards and this one had been sitting in his closet for over a year. It was either $200 or $250, sweet deal!

Found a Bonfire jacket at a local store last year 50% off.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

$100 flux bindings (newest at time). nice snag on the goggles, dude!


----------



## Quantity (Oct 20, 2011)

2012 Never Summer Proto for 50% off
2012 Flux DS30 Bindings for 30% off

I got pretty lucky to get new gear for this year for half of what I am suppose to pay

Both from Sanction, events


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have no luck. I buy something and then a week or 2 later I find it for a cheaper price.


----------



## jake55 (Jul 23, 2011)

Picked up an arbor draft for $150, a Volcom jacket for $50, and a new pair of pants for $40 from a Sport Chalet. They had 50% off all last years stuff so I was pretty stoked off that deal.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I started a website and shit just keeps coming to my door. True Story. Anyone want to buy a website?


Maybe Kwanzaa will give you a penny for it.


----------



## Hjscm (Oct 31, 2010)

NOrthstar at Tahoe used to have a vertical program that you got points for days skied and money spent there. i had enough to get some gift certificates. got a couple $500 coupons at the village. so i used one and got a 2012 park pickle with union contacts for $120. wasn't to bad of a deal.


----------



## untchabl (Nov 29, 2011)

Haven't bought much snowboard gear lately, didn't even get on the mountain last year. Scored all my deals back in 09 when I bought the majority of my gear.

Lib Tech Dark Series for $199, brand new when Board Paradise closed.

Capita ScareMaster for $110, brand new from EvoGear during a huge sale. 

Oakley Crowbar Seth Morrison goggles for $60, brand new from the Oakley Vault.

Those were my best buys but pretty much all my gear was bought at least 25% off.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

I got a seasons pass at whistler for $525


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

jake55 said:


> Picked up an arbor draft for $150, a Volcom jacket for $50, and a new pair of pants for $40 from a Sport Chalet. They had 50% off all last years stuff so I was pretty stoked off that deal.


That is exactly how I got my pants for $60 and my jacket for $50.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

I might get laughed at, probably was ripped off, or maybe not.....but in 2002 when I was working on an east coast resort a co-worker comes to me with a brand new board with bindings that he won in a staff raffle. Now being completely new to all things snowboard related, about 2 days total on a beat up K2 rental, I buy this new board for $200+a case of 30 16oz Keystone lite cans (like sex in a canoe....fucking close to water...need to drink the whole case to get only mildly drunk), but he wanted that beer in particular and the case cost only $11. The board was a Heelside Glide 160. Apparently Heelside went out of business years ago, but at the time it felt a whole lot better than the rental, I did feel like I scored on that


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I've gotten some pretty good deals in my day but by far the best was a Bern Carbon Fiber Watts helmet at Evo's warehouse scratch & dent sale for $25. Yes, that's $25. One small scratch on the logo, that's it. They had two so both me and my buddy picked one up.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

i buy basically everything on discount
got my EG2's for 69.99 on whiskey militia
got my 2011 ns evo at 30% off brand new
got my analog comply jacket for 81.99
got my dc santoro pants for 89.99

i <3 whiskmilish


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I started a website and shit just keeps coming to my door. True Story. Anyone want to buy a website?


Not flaming bags of shit I hope. I have a wife I pay for everyday...oops, good deals....my bad.


----------



## Lab (Nov 21, 2010)

Found some burton snowboard bag a few weeks ago at Dicks for like $20. It seemed really nice and, since it said burton on it, i checked it out online. Turns out if retails for like $200+! 

Plus, it has wheels!


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

I bought my Ride DH2 brand new for $285 shipped... thats a $500 slab 43% off! Oh and my cousin won the GoPro "Everything We Make" contest which was pretty killer! When he rides with me in January we will have 3 GoPro's going at the same time to make some sick edits!


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll (Feb 2, 2011)

Seirra Snow going out of business sale.Scored a Burton Method 570$,and my brother got a Burton Custom 430$.And no I would never buy that board if it wasnt such a good deal!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

ll IrOn CiTy ll said:


> Seirra Snow going out of business sale.Scored a Burton Method 570$,and my brother got a Burton Custom 430$.And no I would never buy that board if it wasnt such a good deal!


Let us know how that method rides please


----------



## Springskater (Sep 18, 2011)

Everything snowboard related I have I bought on discount so I have a decent amount of "good deal" stories.

Probably my best score was at TJ Maxx. Just started boarding & had no gear, looking at the clearance rack & see some snowboarding pants for $99. They looked really nice & even had the zip to jacket feature. So I bought em, went home & looked em up. Turns out they were Cappell (Ride) pants that went for $250 new. Next week I go back & on the clearance rack is a jacket for $99. It was a Ride jacket that retailed for $275 new & had the zip to pants feature. I was so stoked, they zip together perfectly & are a super sick setup. 

Also got my K2 raygun for around $125 at Dick's. Got my Artec Cipher off whisky for $166 (70% off). Bought Smith I/Os goggles for $65 from a site that someone on here linked in the "best goggles" thread, saved $100. Got my k2 Formula's for $130, 30% off. Just bought some peak performance base layer pants for $43, normally $90. Got my Nike ZF1 boots for $99 & they are the sickest colorway I've seen. Black & red with a really sick pirate/skeleton graphic on the heel side of them.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

This season I got a lightly used Burton Stagger jacket for $115 on ebay. Hardly ever see stagger stuff go below $150. Two seasons ago I got this jacket Best Prices On Special Blend Control Snowboard Jacket Black Check Splash - Mens from Sierra Snow. They had a big sale to get ride of all the weird colors of that jacket. The photo that showed for that color was some ugly shit. I got that jacket for $90. I only paid $60 for my Smith Hustle helmet. Not as good as my friend that only paid $80 for an audio Smith Hustle.

In the loss category I lost an auction for a Gnu Danny Kass board. Then I didn't notice when the seller messaged me saying the original winner didn't work out and I could get it after all. I had already bought another, not as good board.


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll (Feb 2, 2011)

fattrav said:


> Let us know how that method rides please


Its awesome..Extremely fast.But Its not worth the price they ask,and im sure that there are just as good boards around half the price out now(its a 2010).


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

This wasnt me but at the "used" snowboard sale they have every year in Toronto, my gf got some oakley goggles that were 160 bucks for 35 bucks, she bought bindings for 70 bucks and they were 200 dollar bindings, I did manage to find a ton of stickers from various snowboard companies, for 2 quarters.... haha i got probably 50 stickers for 50 cents..woooo haha


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

never summer premier f1 and ride spi bindings used 6 days. $200 bucks. thats the best i got.


----------



## 2813308004 (Aug 21, 2011)

Oakley Airbrakes for free—ordered from oakley.com

First pair; arrived with fire iridium lens cracked down the center—returned on their dime
Second pair; wrong type (supposed to be asian fit)—returned again on their dime
Third pair; perfect—not even charged.

Other than that, Arcteryx Alpha SV gloves for 89.00, they retail at 275 so I had to buy them.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

got my '11 NS Revolver for $260 last year, recently from buysnow.com's "sick deals" section, I got brand new Ride Cappel pants for $38, arrived with $149.99 price tag plus a free ride beanie with $29.99 price tag and a matching bandana...that was sick....
also last year, I bought a 2010 Ride Kink for $175, seller messaged me and said he didnt have the board anymore and one of my options was hed send me a 2011 Kink for same price, while they were currently selling in stores for $360...very sick again... and lastly, prolly my Nomis Stacks 3-in-1 jacket for $80 and it came with a $120 nomis hoody at no extra charge...so got the shell, the liner (which is a sick 100%poly hoody) and another just cotton hoody all for $80


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

threej21 said:


> got my '11 NS Revolver for $260 last year, recently from buysnow.com's "sick deals" section, I got brand new Ride Cappel pants for $38, arrived with $149.99 price tag plus a free ride beanie with $29.99 price tag and a matching bandana...that was sick....
> also last year, I bought a 2010 Ride Kink for $175, seller messaged me and said he didnt have the board anymore and one of my options was hed send me a 2011 Kink for same price, while they were currently selling in stores for $360...very sick again... and lastly, prolly my Nomis Stacks 3-in-1 jacket for $80 and it came with a $120 nomis hoody at no extra charge...so got the shell, the liner (which is a sick 100%poly hoody) and another just cotton hoody all for $80


Man, I really wish I was you!!!!!


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

2813308004 said:


> Oakley Airbrakes for free—ordered from oakley.com
> 
> First pair; arrived with fire iridium lens cracked down the center—returned on their dime
> Second pair; wrong type (supposed to be asian fit)—returned again on their dime
> Third pair; perfect—not even charged...


not really free considering your time, effort and gas it took to ship them back...but about as close to free as you're gonna get


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mine's not snowboarding related, but I just won a sales raffle at work, and I get to travel on the New England Patriots team plane down to DC next weekend for the Redskins game and get wined and dined by the sponsors.

I'm not a starfucker...don't really care about celebrity, but it's something I can always say I got an opportunity to do!


----------



## icydog (Dec 3, 2011)

Last week I bought a $190 snowboard bag from OakleyVault.com, which is on sale for $94. Not only was that a really great discount, but they accidentally sent me two bags! I double checked the invoice - I was only charged for one.

The shipping cost for the bag was $50 (freaking outrageous), so I feel like I am entitled to that second bag. I gave it to my brother as an early Christmas present.


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

Found and bought a 2011 Captia Ultra fear ridden twice for $170, and some Forum factions new in the box for $60, both of craiglist.

Also got some Oakley pants from and Oakley outlet in Park City at the end of february a few years back for $40


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

All the jackets and pants I got at the DC Quicksilver warehouse sale a few weeks ago for $10 per pound. Boots were $15 per pair


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

xDOTY said:


> Man, I really wish I was you!!!!!


yea, i get lucky a decent bit, well not necisarily lucky other than im lucky that due to my job, i can be one of the best ebay stalkers youve ever seen!! lol, it was lucky tho with the kink, right place right time, but again it was an ebay store that i bought it from...ive done well on ebay for many years :laugh:

actually on sat. my boy got his board stolen at Sugar Mtn in NC, told him id keep my eye out, and yesterday i found him a 2011 Ride Manic with 2011 Ride Ex bindings, brand new shrink wrapped and bindings in the box for $360 shipped...not super insane, but the board itself is on ebay for $340 all day and the bindings $170....so being that he needed gear ASAP it was a pretty good score :cheeky4:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I got a pair of used Burton Ions @ value village for $14.99, the speed zone laces were shredded. Other than that they look pretty much brand new. Burton sent me new laces & I tried them yesterday for the first time.
I think I like them more than my Grails.

TT


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I just sold my old salomon dialogues for $34 + ship. My description said they were packed out after 3 seasons use, so I put the starting price at .99 cents (basically trying to give them away)...amazes me how much people will pay for used shoes.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I got something unbelievable that is in the works right now. I have a old K2 Farmer board for sale for $50 on Craigslist. Some dude gets in touch with me from Colorado, asks if I can ship it.
I don't have a credit card so no go. He tells me he is coming up to Fort Hood Oregon , I'm in Vancouver.
He offers me $100 to hold it for him.

Thinking of a long shot I asked him if he sees a Never Summer with R/C for a $100 grab it & I'll trade you.
Now that is a pretty loooong shot for $100 bucks.
Well a few days pass & buddy says he found a 2011 Never Summer Lotus, ya I know it's a chicks board, but I have size 9 Grails with the reduced foot print so hopefully I'll be all right?

Well, the dude went & bought the board for $250 bones, here are a couple pics, he convinced his wife that there isn't very good shopping in Fort Hood & that maybe she would like to go to Seattle. 
& that is where it stands right no. So now I need to somehow get to Seattle to get it.

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is a pic of the board I was riding last year.
Someone in the lift line once commented on how gay it looked.
So which one would you choose? The Lotus is 157cm & Hero 155cm


----------



## Ramsfan (Jan 13, 2011)

Scored a brand new pair of Nike Kaiju's and they dont fit

Nike Zoom Kaiju Boots Sail | Mens Snowboard Boots | SolsticeSupply.com | Board Shop (only used the link for picture purposes)


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

^^not gonna choose your board for you, but I will say that hero will look plenty masculine when the base gets dirty, scratched/gouged and the topsheet gets stickered up and chipped


----------



## ozman204 (Jan 7, 2010)

bought a pair of brand new 32 tm twos for $75 that were on sale from the year before
retail was $249


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Brand new 2010 Nike Kaijus for $90.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

My last season setup: SportChalet sale, I was waiting for it. I get the A-Frame for 300. I step out in the sun (was July) and notice scratches on the base and binding marks on the top sheet. I tell the sales manager that it must have been ridden, therefore was a used board. I got it for $168. (was $ 700 new)
A week later I got the CTX cinch for $120.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Brand new 2011 K2 Slayblade for $275 (1/2 off retail @ $550). Local shop's end of season clearance last year.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

I've had a few decent deals come my way. You might remember I was trying to sell a Sessions jacket, brand new, on this site for a while. Well after a month or 2 of it not selling, I decided to just call the shop I bought it from and ask them what the deal was. I didn't even have a receipt. Took it in and because I didn't have my receipt, they had to scan it in and could only give me store credit. So she scans it and its actually like $55 more than what I paid for it. So I went over to the boot section as I wanted new boots. Tried on the Salomon Synapses and was talking with the sales rep, she was from the same area in MI that I grew up. Gave me a $15 off "Detroit-discount". So I basically got my $260 Synapses for about $190. 

So I got that going for me.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

turbospartan said:


> I've had a few decent deals come my way. You might remember I was trying to sell a Sessions jacket, brand new, on this site for a while. Well after a month or 2 of it not selling, I decided to just call the shop I bought it from and ask them what the deal was. I didn't even have a receipt. Took it in and because I didn't have my receipt, they had to scan it in and could only give me store credit. So she scans it and its actually like $55 more than what I paid for it. So I went over to the boot section as I wanted new boots. Tried on the Salomon Synapses and was talking with the sales rep, she was from the same area in MI that I grew up. Gave me a $15 off "Detroit-discount". So I basically got my $260 Synapses for about $190.
> 
> So I got that going for me.


That's sick. It's great how things work out when you just ask.


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

The best deal that I ever got was I bought a Smith Variant Brim helmet from REI for $65 shipped($150 retail)and when it arrived the brim was totally warped and completely broken off. I contacted REI and they sent me another one for free and told me that I would be contacted later to ship the broken one back. They never did tell me to ship it back. I emailed Smith and sent the helmet for warranty and they fixed it for free. So I got two $150 helmets and only payed $65. Pretty awesome IMO.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

woahhh

that's sick


----------



## A Nearby Tree (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm in a pretty good situation right now as far as snowboarding stuff. Last week I was at my brothers work and one of his friends was there and he was talking about skiing. I told him I've been snowboarding like 15 times and thinking of buying some stuff so i don't have to rent. He said he'd hook me up and asked me what I wanted. I told him I had no idea but I really like NS and Lib tech. When he told me the price he gets NS for I almost crapped myself (don't want to say price cause don't know if that could get someone in trouble). He said he use to work for a snowboarding company (can't remember the name) but he knows a lot of people. He then told me to go to a shop about 1hr from I live because he is good friends with the owner and he would give me a good deal on boots/bindings. Pretty excited to buy stuff just waiting till after Christmas.

BTW the only reason i think i'm getting this deal is because i work for under armour and i gave my brother some stuff. then i pitched a few things his way.

So i'm basically getting 50-80% off on all my clothes gear. Hopefully 20% or more on boots and bindings. Plus a ridiculous deal on a great board.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

All right, best Christmas present ever, from a total stranger no less!!!!
I have a K2 Shawn farmer 157, from 1993. I bought it last year for $40 bucks.
I've been pretty broke lately so I put it on Craigslist for $50.
A dude from Colorado gets a hold of me, wants me to ship it there.
I don't have a clue how to do that, so I told him I would hold on to it for him for $100

Then I had a brilliant idea, see if he can find a Never Summer deck with Rocker & Camber for $100 get him to buy it, then trade him.
He searched for about a month & then he found one for $250. 
I told him all the money I had was the $100 bones that he was going to give me.
Then after about two months of back & forth emails, the fuckin' guy bought it for $250 bucks.

The deal we worked out was, he would trade me straight up, board for board. I just had to pay for the shipping.
In a few days I'll get my 2011 Never Summer for a beat up K2 Shawn Farmer from 1993, just shy of 20 years old.

You can't imagine how fuckin' stoked I am!!

TT


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

last winter I purchased salmon f22s in sz 8.5. After checkout I get this email from the store saying their stocking system was incorrect and they actually didnt have my size. They promised to give me 10% off on future purchases. Fast forward to spring and I'm eyeing the arbor westmark and f20s this time. Wait for end of season 40% off...stack the 10% on top of it. The shop says that with all the discounts its cheaper than what he gets the board for...so he says...$260 and its yours...deal. Ship it to my friend in cali for free...business trip to cali the next week...pick it up and fly back. No duties or taxes b/c I stayed for 7 days. Took some planning and logistics...but it worked out


----------



## Snowrat (Jan 3, 2012)

*Burton Custom deal*

I'm new to the forum (first post), not sure if this thread is still active, but it caught my attention because of a deal I scored two days ago. I've ran across a few deals over the years, but this one is my best. Never used 2011-2012 Burton Custom (normally $550) got returned with a minor scratch on the topside tip about 4 inches long. Because of the lack of snow this year, they have a ton of gear that's not moving, so they sold it as scratch and dent... $99. !! I used a little of that glass polish like you use to clean a ceramic stove top... scratch gone! Brand effing new $550 Burton Custom for $99!


----------



## df_321 (Oct 6, 2011)

This was one of my better buys during the London sales, I ended up getting a new 2012 pair of Nike Vampin boots for 60 pounds. I had been looking around London for some good boots on sales but all of the boots in my size and they were only 20% or 30% off. So at the end of the day i went to the biggest nike store every (not wanting boots) and come across the Nike 6.0 section and see my feature boots sitting on the table in my size (the last pair) i instantly grab them. They were half price and then i asked if i could get more off because of a scratch that was almost un noticeable and they said yes. So I'm happy...


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

2 years in a row 02 Gear shop outlet, ordered a '10 Lib T.Rice, discounted because it was a year old, Sent me a 2011. This year ordered a 2011 Sk8banana, sent me a 2012. Both on discount with 20$ off coupons.

Wanted Oakley A frames. Tell my boss at my work, I want these for working here 10 years. He emails our Oakley rep. Goggles, two lenses. free.

DC judge boots...free from my buddy that works a DC.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Won a pair of K2 New Black boots which are pretty sweet. They also sent a ton of stickers, a couple of toques and a water bottle.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Scored this hoodie half off











Just got these for 20 bucks










and pretty much all my goggles come from Whiskey Militia for 20-30 bucks.

This was a Christmas gift from family. Boot dryer, completely silent, but Menards has these super cheap, think it was 8 bucks on Black Friday.


----------



## msmith222 (Mar 7, 2009)

Basti said:


> Mine wasn't snowboard related but I passed a yard sale 2 years ago. An older couple sold all sorts of stuff, including a mint condition Technics 1210 MK2 turntable (which is THE DJ turntable and retailed for around $400 at this time). The husband told me that his son had gone off to college and they were getting rid of his stuff to transform his room into a gym room. Just out of curiosity I asked the price for the turntable and nearly choked when they said "meh... let's say $25." I gave him $40 because he didn't have any change. Still a pretty good deal though


SICK deal now that they are discontinued and now worth double their original MSRP!!!!


----------



## johnnymac (Jul 14, 2011)

I went into an outpost to buy some 32 lashed snowboard boots that were marked $199 on the wall. I purchased a a couple of other items for snowboarding and when I payed they said the total was $132. Turns out they put the wrong sticker price tag on my boots and I got them for less than half the original cost. Luck of the draw on that one!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Just got a Hobart Handler on the bottle with a cart. Tank is full and the spool is almost full!

two pairs of welding gloves

welding hood 

6" and 9" hand grinders

two weed eaters

and a bench drill press

For $230

The welder setup alone is worth $400 any day of the week.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I just found a pair of Burton custom bindings @ vallue village for $19.99, with new toe cap/straps.
The center discs were gone but thanks to Burton I should have new ones in about 3 days & 1 new ratchet, cause one was a bit wonkey.

& I just sold a pair of Burton ions for $100 that I paid $15.99 for @ VV, all the speed laces were thrashed, Burton sent me 4 new ones.

Oh ya, & I just picked up my new never Summer deck last night. 

I traded a Shawn Farmer deck from the early 90's, for a last years Never Summer Lotus 157cm.
It doesn't have a scratch on it.

I did not bad this week, can't wait too see what next week brings!


----------

